# Vidkid D3K2 bổ sung Vitamin D3, Vitamin K2 cho trẻ phát triển chiều cao



## Ovixbaby (29/9/20)

Thực phẩm bảo vệ sức khỏe VIDKID. Vidkid D3K2 bổ sung Vitamin D3, Vitamin K2 cho trẻ. Kích thích phát triển chiều cao. Cải thiện hệ miễn dịch cho trẻ khỏe mạnh.


2. Thành phầnVidkid D3K2:

Cho 0.2 ml (0,2ml tương đương 6 giọt):
Vitamin K2 (MK-7) 20mcg
Vitamin D3 400IU
Phụ Liệu: đường, nước tinh khiết vừa đủ.


3 Thời hạn sử dụng sản phẩm:
36 tháng kể từ ngày sản xuất. Ngày sản xuất và hạn sử dụng được ghi trên bao bì sản phẩm.





Vidkid D3K2 bổ sung Vitamin D3, Vitamin K2 cho trẻ

4. Đối tượng sử dụng Vidkid D3K2
– Người cần bổ sung Vitamin D3, Vitamin K2.

– Người kém hấp thu canxi.

– Trẻ em đang trong giai đoạn phát triển.





5. Liều lượng

– Trẻ em từ 0-6 tháng: Tham khảo ý kiến thầy thuốc trước khi sử dụng

– Trẻ em từ 6-12 tháng: 6 giọt mỗi ngày.

– Trẻ em từ 1-3 tuổi: 6-8 giọt mỗi ngày.

– Trẻ em từ 3 tuổi: 8-12 giọt mỗi ngày.
Thực phẩm này không phải là thuốc và không có tác dụng thay thế thuốc chữa bệnh.

- Tối ưu hấp thu (D3 giúp hấp thu canxi từ ruột vào máu), chuyển hóa (K2 giúp chuyển canxi từ máu vào xương).
- Kích thích phát triển chiều cao.
- Cải thiện hệ miễn dịch khỏe.
TẠI SAO PHẢI LÀ VIDKID?
- VIDKID là: VI (vitamin) DK (D3-K2) KID ( for kid dành cho trẻ nhỏ).
Nguyên liệu D3 và K2 nhập khẩu Châu Âu- Na Uy – số 1 thế giới về D3K2.
-Hàm lượng, liều dùng D3,K2 được tối ưu theo công thức sp nổi tiếng Lineabon.
- Giá sản phẩm tốt 150k/lọ, dùng được 30-40 ngày.
- Lọ chia giọt thông minh, giúp chia đúng liều. Ko phải xoáy hẳn nắp,tránh nhiễm khuẩn.Tránh bị đổ khi vận chuyển.
- Vị được điều chế theo dầu Olive oil – phù hợp mọi trẻ nhỏ, dễ uống, ko gây nôn trớ.
- Dùng được cho trẻ sơ sinh sau 7 ngày và cả trẻ lớn.

web: http://ovixbaby.com/
Hotline: 0348966862

Facebook: OVIX Baby- VIÊM TAI GIỮA, VIÊM XOANG & VIÊM VA VIÊM MŨI MỦ

Ship hàng toàn quốc


----------

